# how to view swf files on an ipad ?



## newbee_4 (Mar 23, 2007)

hi, 
Just wondering, is there a way? The particular files I'm trying to view are interactive, but not free-form (sorry I don't know the right terms). They are images, and if you click on a spot it is supposed to give you a name and show you different views of the same thing on the other images. But, not like a game, there is a very finite set of possible images and labels. 

Especially interested as, of course, Flash is ending soon. I think I should be ok with viewing these offline on Windows but interested to know if there are iPad options. I am ok with paying if there is software that you think is trustworthy.

Thanks!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Flash content has never been viewable on iPads, or any Apple iOS device. You can try the iOS forum here as this is the Mac forum, and you might find some better help there.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Oct 24, 2019)

How to Convert SWF to MP4, MOV, AVI, WMV, MKV, FLV, MP3, WAV, etc?


SWF Converter: This step by step guide aims to help you convert SWF files to many other video and audio formats for playback on iPhone, iPad, iPod, iTunes, QuickTime, Windows Media Player, Android, etc.



www.faasoft.com





Virus Total for URL

Virus Total for the actual file


----------

